# How many pounds should I gain while bulking?



## Unsivilized (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey,

How much mass should I gain while bulking?  I am 5'5 and weigh at about 130 pounds...  Also, when you bulk do you just put on a lot of weight, turn most of it to muscle and then cut and lose the excess bodyfat?

I am scared of putting on to much weight (don't wanna lose my pack ) But I want to be huge... what should I do?

Thanx in advance


----------



## CancerNV (Mar 7, 2005)

Im 6'2'' and short people make me uncomfortable.  Anyone under 5'8'' should go to a secluded area and live with other short people.


----------



## XcelKrush (Mar 7, 2005)

How old are you?  You seem like you probably have  fast metabolism since you only weigh 130 so you most likely wont gain alot of fat when you bulk.  If your young you probably wont gain any at all.  Or at least your bf % wont go up.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 7, 2005)

When bulking you are looking to put on 1-2lb per week, putting on more could be you are putting on fat. Some fat increase during bulking is inevitable. Your 'pack' might be less visible during this time. The whole point in bulking (correctly) is to build lbm with min fat increase. But it also depends on how strict your diet. Some tend to put on more fat than others.


----------



## LAM (Mar 7, 2005)

a decent ratio would be LBM:Fat at 1:1.  if you are gaining more than 2lbs of fat for every 1 lb of LBM, your cals are either to high or you are eating too much of the wrong foods.


----------



## Unsivilized (Mar 8, 2005)

I am 15 yrs old... I have already put on about 3 kgs on weight since I ahve been bulking although I do not look fatter at all.  Perhaps it has turned to muscle?  I am not to sure I'll have to measure up.

Thanx


----------



## Unsivilized (Mar 8, 2005)

Go eat bleach and die Cancer


----------



## LAM (Mar 8, 2005)

Unsivilized said:
			
		

> I am 15 yrs old... I have already put on about 3 kgs on weight since I ahve been bulking although I do not look fatter at all.  Perhaps it has turned to muscle?  I am not to sure I'll have to measure up.
> 
> Thanx



fat cells (adipocytes) can not turn into muscle cells (myocytes).  but at your age and being so new to the sport you can surely lose fat and build muscle at the same time.  if you find yourself getting fat change the foods that you are eating as that is mostly likely the cause.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Im 6'2'' and short people make me uncomfortable.  Anyone under 5'8'' should go to a secluded area and live with other short people.


Hey just b/c 10lbs of lbm looks better on me then you shouldn't make you uncomfortable


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 8, 2005)

just keep eating and lifting everyday and try to gain 60 lbs of mass then try to shread10-15 of them off.  (should mass build the first 3-5 years of lifting to gain all the thickness you can beforeattempting to shred up.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 8, 2005)

kilograms.....you live a shelterd life boy?


----------



## njdevil13 (Mar 9, 2005)

im 5 4' you got a problem with short people? lol


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 9, 2005)

njdevil13 said:
			
		

> im 5 4' you got a problem with short people? lol


  No problems........my son is short.  Hes 2 1/2 yrs.  lol


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 9, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> a decent ratio would be LBM:Fat at 1:1.


Good to know that! coz thats what happened on my last bulk. I thought i did something wrong!


----------

